# clomiphene



## tomi (Mar 19, 2016)

I was tested positive for clomiphene. Is there any chance it would be comming from sport supplements? How long does it stay in system?

All this bulshit explaining that it leaves system in couple weeks are false!

Please help


----------



## M.I.D (Feb 11, 2014)

No. You've clearly taken clomid for pct


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

tomi said:


> I was tested positive for clomiphene. Is there any chance it would be comming from sport supplements? How long does it stay in system?
> 
> All this bulshit explaining that it leaves system in couple weeks are false!
> 
> Please help


 If your going to dope in sport at least learn how to do it properly......


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

tomi said:


> I was tested positive for clomiphene. Is there any chance it would be comming from sport supplements? How long does it stay in system?
> 
> All this bulshit explaining that it leaves system in couple weeks are false!
> 
> Please help


 just lol that is all


----------



## tomi (Mar 19, 2016)

How long it stays in the system??


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

dont know where you read its out of your system in a few weeks, a basic google will tell you the half life is 5-7 days.


----------



## tomi (Mar 19, 2016)

Some say 7days, another source claims 2months. The thing is I didnt have it for 5months. Any chance it could stay as long?


----------

